
One More Way to Die: Delivering Food in Cape Town’s Gig Economy - Bostonian
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/24/world/africa/south-africa-delivery-deaths.html
======
ldoc
“Food delivery is an inherently dangerous line of work in South Africa,” said
Mark Graham, a geography professor at Oxford University who studies the gig
economy in developing nations. “Workers put themselves at risk every time they
take on a job.”

Well, what can you expect from a country with poor traffic regulations?
Accidents happen, maybe too often than usual, but they should've known what
they go into from the very beginning considering they come from an African
country too. (And I doubt there's much of a difference in traffic regulation
between African countries).

